# Why don't collections sync across all devices?



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Is there a way to sync collections across all devices? In my case I want to sync my kindle for mac app collections with paperwhite ones.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think there is, although I think there used to be, at least for actual Kindle devices. I know on my Kindle Keyboard I can at least add collections from other KK's I've owned  but not from the PW. It does seem like something that Amazon being all about syncing various devices would/should offer the ability to do but as far I can figure out they don't.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think what I really want is the ability to choose which collections to sync across devices. It could be an option when you create that collection.


----------

